# Novak Super Sport Plus ESC - Feedback?



## SBK-Mark (Nov 8, 2004)

Anybody experimented with the new ESC yet? I would really like to have some adjustability (and heck, _availability_) of drag braking. Seems like a nice advancement, looking for feedback from anyone who has had a chance to work with one a bit. 

Thanks!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There has been no hacking that I know of nor is there much adjustment built-in. I use the adjustments on my 3PK to get the drag brake that I require.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Hank... Novak has introduced a new version of their SS controler... they call it the SS+ (plus). It has some parameters that can be tweaked, drag brakes are one of them. 

I personaly wish they'd go a step further and give us access to timing changes etc... better yet, give us the ablity to upgrade firmware and NOT have to go buy a differnt controler to get a couple customizeable features that weren't implemented on the original controler, etc...


For those that haven't seen it yet... ($159 available now)

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJXT0&P=ML

If nothing else... this foreshadows the future... we will see more and more new features poping up in brushless controlers... I wish a really user friendly contoler would come out that operated on 4 cells and would handle 10th scale loads... Simmilar to the Castle Creations 18th scale stuff only able to handle 10th scale loads , where they make the firmware upgradeable, and offer many user programing changes all at once, rather then giving us one or two now and then expecting us to go buy a whole new controler every 6 months to get a nother one or two new fetures... Please someone save us from the controler of the month problem that is very likely looming on the horizion...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

My bad... I now see that he asked about the "new" controller... now will go hide in the corner 

But after looking at what is adjustable it is no more then what can be adjusted on any moderately priced transmitter. The only real extra feature included is that it can run bruhsed motors too.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, I wasn't impressed enough to go buy one just yet. However, being a Oval racer I'm not sure ANY of those items are even usefull to me.(even if I can adjust my radio to acomplish them) We don't really need any drag brakes, dead zone seems pretty much a non issue no matter what kind of racing you do, if I need more initial throttle I'll just pull the trigger faster, etc...

I do have a need for a second controler, cause I have two motors... I'm kinda waiting to get a LRP, simply because I want to have both the Novak and the LRP so I can play around myself and see if there is any significant differances between the two in terms of actual performance... but LRP keeps delaying delivery of their new brushless stuff, so I've just been holding onto my money for now...

None of the other 10th scale stuff seems to work with 4 cells, so I don't really have any desire in something like the Schluze U-force.... (which does have more progrmablity then the Novak has by the way)


----------



## SBK-Mark (Nov 8, 2004)

hankster said:


> My bad... I now see that he asked about the "new" controller... now will go hide in the corner


Hehe, no need to hide Hank!  I probably could have been clearer in my original post. 



> But after looking at what is adjustable it is no more then what can be adjusted on any moderately priced transmitter. The only real extra feature included is that it can run bruhsed motors too.


For clarification, what adjustments have you made with the original controller, Hank? Trimmed to the brake side to achieve a level of "artificial" drag brake? I have experimented a bit with this, and it seems to work OK. Thanks for any tips or suggestions, I may well be missing a tuning/setup option that's right in front of my face. 

My main reason for asking is that I have a SuperSport ESC that will no longer go into setup mode and needs to be swapped out/replaced. Looks like Novak is now replacing with the new "+" version, so I'll likely end up with the new style upon replacement. 

DMH, have you seen indication that LRP will utilize a common sensor connector with Novak? That would seem surprising to me, but maybe that's a standard style connector already? Brushless is still new to me, so I'm still learning!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The 3PK controller allows you to set the drag brake so I used that to crank in about 75% braking at netrual to get what I wanted in my T4  To comply with ROAR rules all motors have to have the same sensor connector... which means the ESC connection has to be the same too.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I just received my ss+. Looks exactly like the original supersport even the box it came in is the same. There is an updated sticker on the box indicating its the plus and the switch is the same as the GTX. Makes you wonder if the ss+ is an repackaged ss hmm. Hopefully the weather holds up here so I can to some testing.


----------



## SBK-Mark (Nov 8, 2004)

Great, I'd be very interested to hear if you're able to dial in a braking profile that works. Please post up when you have a chance to test!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

The SS Plus is almost certianly just a SS with differnt software (firmware, since the software is inside a electronic device). The specifications are exactly the same as the SS... and well there is nothing that appears to be any differnt except for it's functionality and there really is no reason not to think that all the differnt features couldn't be added just by changing the programing inside the SS.


----------



## bsoder (Dec 20, 2004)

Novak has said on another forum that it will be possible to send in your SS to have the firmware upgraded to an SS+.


----------



## SBK-Mark (Nov 8, 2004)

bsoder, can you provide a link to that feedback from Novak? That would be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, I'd like to see more info on that as well...

However I don't really doubt it much... I fully suspect that Novak would basicly drop the SS line/software alll togehter if the "+" software worked well and was not hindering any other aspects that were working well in the original software... Companys ussualy would rather support fewer product revisions, then more....


----------



## bsoder (Dec 20, 2004)

SS upgrade post


----------



## CharlieS (Dec 18, 2002)

Hi Guys, The internet had our Ears ringing so I figured I'd try to make a few things official. Not that anyone has pointed out anything inaccurate.

The SS+ is a Software Change Only, The ESC will hand the same power and all of that is identical. The SS+ mainly adds drag brake and a few other minor adjustments, as well as a Brushed Motor mode that's good down to 12 turns.

It's not the do alll answer all, but we had a LOT of request for Drag Brake to be added. Yes some radios can do it on their own, and you can make it work a bit with just trim, but the Fine tuning of the software settings keeps the throttle side the same.

Currently, to get Plus Upgrade the ESC needs to be replaced through the RMF process we offer. All SS regulars that are sent in, will be repalced with SS+ for the Same $49 fee.

If you have any issues with the SS regular during the warranty period, and service is required, it's a $15 upgrade fee.

It's not exactly spelled out well on our site, but we're working on getting that updated. Sorry for any confusion.

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## futureal (Oct 18, 2002)

For what it's worth, I have been running a SS+ ESC in a touring car the past two weeks for a magazine review, and the drag brake does make for a more useful adjustment in making a brushless motor "feel" more like the magnetic drag of a brushed motor. The drive still felt like a brushless, but not quite as different as a brushed motor; you do need to have a well balanced chassis that will hold a straight line. The brush motor capability is nice, and the SS+ has an low on-resistance of 0.0006 ohms (or something like that, basically the same as a GTX/GT7) for brushed motors, making it a capable performer for stock or 19T racing, although it has a 12 turn limit.


----------



## rcavenger (Aug 28, 2002)

ah, thanks for the on resistance info. that should make it competitive enough for stock 4 cell racing, i would think. CHARLIE S....when you get my speedo, please make sure to upgrade it to the 'SS+' per the note I included. Thanks!

Scott Johnson


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Charlie thanks for the info on the ss+. Looks like I'm getting software update. That will be 2 in the stable

futureal just wondering what touring car are you using for the review? The ss+ speedo is large and I barely able to put it in my xxx s+. I definitely know it won't fit in my RDX. Already tried LOL. Also any terminal shut down while testing?

I currently have the ss+ in an oval car so I am not to worried about drag brake but really like the option of be able to run both types of races with one speed controller.


----------



## CharlieS (Dec 18, 2002)

The on-resistance of the Brushless Functions are the same, it's the Brushed mode that is very low. 

If it's on your Note, It'll be done. 

Thanks Guys,
Have a Nice Weekend, .... (We're closed tomorrow hehehe)


----------



## SBK-Mark (Nov 8, 2004)

Charlie, thanks for joining in the discussion and clarifying. Much appreciated! I have a SS (standard) that will not go into setup mode that I will send in for replacement/upgrade in tomorrow's mail. Thanks again.


----------



## futureal (Oct 18, 2002)

rcgen said:


> futureal just wondering what touring car are you using for the review? The ss+ speedo is large and I barely able to put it in my xxx s+. I definitely know it won't fit in my RDX. Already tried LOL. Also any terminal shut down while testing?


I installed the SS+ in a TC4 along with a Novak XXtra receiver and although it was a tight fit, it did fit. I didn't experience any sort of shut down while I was running it, I didn't run it without letting the car rest for a bit in between packs but overall I had no problems.


----------

